

Web scale: Facebook's architecture - jpren
http://www.quora.com/What-is-Facebooks-architecture
Can someone at Facebook verify whether this answer is accurate/mostly accurate?
======
ChuckMcM
I like the anon comment that they should not re-invent the wheel so much. That
gave me a chuckle, I'll just use my off the shelf distributed web app
deployment software that runs on thousands of machines ... oh snap!

------
jpren
Can someone at Facebook verify if the answer on Quora is accurate/mostly
accurate?

~~~
orijing
It's basically accurate. Also, there are upvotes from notable employees at
Facebook like Andrew Bosworth

------
mcobrien
From the comments at Quora, this presentation is great (and dated this month):

[http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Infrastructure-at-
Faceboo...](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Infrastructure-at-Facebook)

------
shin_lao
What's facebook take on memcached? Are they happy with it?

~~~
orijing
It worked well in the past. They made significant improvements to it.

However, it's not as well-suited for multi-datacenter usage. For example, they
needed another replication layer. I think they're working on a current system
that will replace memcached, and it seems to be causing some consistency
problems...

~~~
andymac
Do you have any additional details about this possible memcached replacement?

~~~
orijing
I do, but I'm not sure if I should say anything about it. Sorry. It's not
open-sourced (yet), like everything else is.

